# Ruptured Eardrum is not an Emergency?



## Pat H (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had a head cold for about a week. I woke up in the middle of the night with what sounded like fireworks going off inside my ear and terrific pain. The noise subsided within about 5 minutes abd the pain lessened to an annoyance and I went back to sleep. Woke up later with fluid draining from my ear and not being able to hear.

I called the Dr. and they are on vacation this week but the nurse was in. She told me to call an ENT. Earliest one would take me is in 2 days. One said the first appointment was Aug. 3! Hello? I'm in pain here and not going to wait a month. I was trying to avoid the ER and finally got an appointment with a regular Dr. late this afternoon. Ruptured eardrum on one side and fluid on the other.

I'm supposed to fly on Friday and the Dr. said that wouldn't be a problem since the pressure couldn't build up anyway. From some of the attitudes I got, it seems like a ruptured eardrum is no big thing. Well, it sure is to me!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat H said:


> I'm supposed to fly on Friday and the Dr. said that wouldn't be a problem since the pressure couldn't build up anyway. From some of the attitudes I got, it seems like a ruptured eardrum is no big thing. Well, it sure is to me!



Medically, it's not a big thing. It will heal on it's own. You don't have to do a thing. However (and this is a big "however"), you CAN (not necessarily will) have significant hearing loss each time you rupture an eardrum. Your tiny-thin eardrum membrane will be replaced with thicker scar tissue, which isn't as sensitive as the eardrum you broke.

EDIT - Then again, most times the hearing loss is temporary. It's something divers try to avoid, though. I know people who have popped their 'drums one too many times and are deaf as a post.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 6, 2009)

The Dr gave me a scrip for Levaquin and some samples of Xyzal. Right now the pain is back and the draining is yucky!


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 6, 2009)

Pat H said:


> The Dr gave me a scrip for Levaquin and some samples of Xyzal. Right now the pain is back and the draining is yucky!



I feel your pain. I haven't ruptured a drum (2,000 dives and still got 'em both, thankfully). But I'm told it's not much different from a really bad ear infection -- which I know from experience is enough to make you want to push a pipe-cleaner down your ear canal.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for your misfortune.  Seems a lot of things have been "reclassified" from emergencies to routine medicine by the medical establishment, probably to lessen their load.

Just have plenty of cotton balls and pain killer.

Hope you're better.

Marty


----------



## northovr (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a ruptured ear drum when I was a kid. 
A few years ago I had a serious ear infection.  My primary doctor just gave my a generic antibotic and wasn't working so I made a appointment to go to a ear nose and throat doctor I believe the same day.  I was in so much pain that I could hardly drive. As soon as the doctor put some kind of wick in my ear it was like instant relief.  My ear still isn't right to this day.  I have slight ringing in my ear  right now. They also gave me a generic form of mucinex to take.  

Kind Regards,
Daniel Northover
northovr@verizon.net


----------



## Conan (Jul 6, 2009)

I ruptured an eardrum years ago and was referred to an old and old-fashioned ear/nose/throat doctor.  His treatment was to lay a bit of thin (cigarette-type) paper across the drum which the torn pieces supposedly adhere to while they heal (and then pack the ear with cotton).

I don't know if there's any truth in it, or if it's a method still in use, but it did heal without any apparent hearing loss.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 6, 2009)

Ug, I feel your pain, I have ruptured the right one several times.  There is  a hearing difference for me, as well as a pressure difference.  Antibiotic if necessary, codeine for pain if needed, cotton balls, hot water bottle.

Dr. suggested some Afrin right before plane takes off, and Sudafed before the flight.


----------



## Jan (Jul 6, 2009)

I heard the type of wick that you can get for your ear is in an herbal store.  They will know what your looking for.        Jan


----------



## Nanoose (Jul 7, 2009)

I really have no idea if you could use these with a ruptured eardrum, but I have used these when flying due to sinus issues with very good results.  But again . . not sure about the ruptured part . . . best of luck.


----------



## debraxh (Jul 7, 2009)

Similar thing happened to me a couple of months ago.  Had a cold for a week or so and woke up one night with excruciating ear pain and then pop.  My ear then started bleeding and it really freaked me out.  I looked it up on the internet and it didn't sound like that big of a deal and I had a doc appt the next day anyway.  

He gave me antibiotics and wanted to recheck in 2 weeks.  At that time he wasn't completely happy with how it looked so gave me additional 30 days antibiotic.  When I went back in after that it was completely cleared up and my hearing was restored to normal.  Didn't need to see ENT specialist.

He said to be safe this summer, to use earplugs when swimming.  May be more prone to swimmers ear and it's better to be safe than sorry.

Hope yours clears up as well, but be patient as it may take quite some time!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jul 7, 2009)

My daughter (4 years old) had this happen 2 days before we were to fly.  The doc said the same thing.  The pressure won't build up now, so it's fine.  My daughter wasn't in pain.  They gave her an antibiotic and told us not to let it get wet.  The flight was fine.  She had no problems at all.  I wouldn't worry that much about it.  Just take some pain reliever and the prescribed meds and you'll be fine.  You don't need the earplanes.  Those are to relieve pressure, which you won't have.


----------

